# Where to fish near Pasadena?



## 82Gold (Mar 30, 2007)

I everyone, This is my first Post, and my First message board, be gentle . I moved to Pasadena last year and am looking for advice to fishing spots. I do not own a boat, so I am shore bound. I surf fish every year in North Carolina on Vacation and think now I should enjoy it in Maryland also. I have been surfing the internet and found a few places near me but have not fished there. I like fishing for Blue but would love to catch a Striper (Never have). Downs park, Fort Small Smallwood are both close. I also checked out the maps and Fort Howard and Sandy point are not that far. Can anyone recommend one of these location or maybe another that I can catch some nice fish without buying a boat. Thanks to anyone who replies. Signed "Hoping to fill my Freezer"


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Welcome.

Suggest posting questions like this in the Maryland forum. One of our "eagle eyed" mods will probably move this over there.

Downs, Smallwood, and Sandy Point are about it for close. Depends on the time of year what you can catch where.
.


----------



## 82Gold (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Bubba, I didn't know there was a Maryland forum, but I found it. I guess I will re-post there. Just looking for possible Blues or a striper. I know spring striper is starting in a couple of week and would like to try it out.

Thanks


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

Fort Amistead park off Hawkins point rd near the Key Bridge is another option


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Greetings*

welcome to the famiy. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## don geronimo-NOT (Apr 1, 2007)

*fishing in maryland without a boat*

try fletcher's boat house in dc about 40 minutes away need dc permit but worth it

PLENTY of good fishing near AA cty and also at time superb fishing


----------

